# Where in the World Are You?



## Pluralized (Sep 16, 2014)

Thought it would be nice to have a thread for sharing our corners of the globe and showing off our travels. Most of what I do is not very glamorous, but I see some fascinating corners of America in my work travels. 

The past few weeks have taken me all over the place. Here are a few pics:

From Atlanta, where we just finished the new College Football Hall of Fame:






The National Center for Civil & Human Rights, Atlanta (just a cool pic, not all that travel-y):





Visited my dad's place in Wyoming:









Drove to Louisiana and back yesterday and today, to take an exam:









The very most-western-ish point in Virginia:


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Sep 16, 2014)

My beloved Colorado:


----------



## Schrody (Sep 17, 2014)

*Part I*

A view from the balcony in the winter -click

Park-forest near me - click1, click2

Pag, one of the many Croatian's islands - click1, click2

Plitvice, a national park under the UNESCO heritage - click1, An unusual cave, click2, click3

Random town on the coast - Click1, Click2, There we met an old friend, And made some new friendships...

Sopron, Hungary - Click1, Click2,Return of an old friend...


----------



## Megookin (Sep 17, 2014)

Most of the time I am right here in my own little world. :very_drunk:





and yes, I own this photo.


----------



## Seedy M. (Sep 17, 2014)

At the moment, Puerto Armuelles, Chiriqui, Panamá. This is on the Pacific. I spent 3 years on the Caribbean side a,d five in the mountains (partly away from the ocean and partly only a few kilometers from the Pacific)


first is very close to where I am staying. It is a sunrise. I thought I would have to get a sunset, but Puerto Armuelles is the only place in the world the sun rises in the west (local joke). You can't stop thinking you're looking west when you are actually looking east.
Second is Volcan Barú. The picture was taken at about 1400 M. elevation. This is from Hornitos. Puerto Armuelles is on the far side of Barú.
Third is just before the dam. It is at 1780 M.
Fourth in at Bella Vista, about 1600 M.  Note I am above the clouds. 
Panamá is paradise. I have pictures of waterfalls and caves and what have you. I study orchids and medicinal plants. There are more than 1,200 listed species of orchids found in Panamá. I have found a couple dozen that aren't listed as coming from here.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 17, 2014)

Very cool, Seedy. Do you study Entheogenics at all?


----------



## Bishop (Sep 17, 2014)

St Louis baby....







And of course, if you turned the photographer around to get a shot of East St. Louis (across the river from St Louis proper):






Now, if you're saying to yourself "Bishop, you vile mud snake! That's a scene from the 1981 classic 'Escape from New York'! You're a bamboozler!"

Well, you're right. But, you see... *Escape From New York was filmed in East St. Louis*! And much of the urban sections of East St. Louis look EXACTLY like that, minus the flames and the... you know, the Air Force One wreckage there. Ah, what a horrible, horrible place... Incidentally, I live way WEST of St. Louis in a suburb called St. Charles. Oh! I'll post some pictures from Vegas when I go there too


----------



## dale (Sep 17, 2014)

Bishop said:


> St Louis baby....
> 
> 
> And of course, if you turned the photographer around to get a shot of East St. Louis (across the river from St Louis proper):
> ...



east st. louis is without a doubt, the crappiest looking city i've ever been through. the entire drive was like driving through a slum. i mean...all cities 
have their bad areas, but it seemed like east st. louis was nothing BUT a bad area.


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 17, 2014)

Bishop said:


> St Louis baby....
> Ah, what a horrible, horrible place...



You know, when I was a kid we used to drive cross-country from Wyoming to Georgia, and always went through STL. After you cross into East St. Louis, things turn kinda.... gnarly. I recall praying to Zeus that we not break down there... 

Ever seen that scene in Vacation where they stop in ESL for directions? While Clark's chatting with the 'gentlemen' -- they're jackin' the hubcaps and trim off the car. Maybe even the wheels, I can't recall.  

Friend of mine from childhood is a fire fighter in Denver -- he's all the time taking 'vacations' to visit other fire departments around the country, usually in the crappiest parts. He's been to Camden, NJ, East St. Louis, Oakland, and Detroit. Makes you appreciate whatcha got.


----------



## Seedy M. (Sep 17, 2014)

Yo, Pluralized - not since my hippie days, though it comes up with some of the medical plants. I was walking through a finca with an Indio friend when I first moved here. We walked under a big tree where there were little fruit on the ground, sort of orangey-yellow, an inch and a half or so long. Obilio and Sergio picked up one and ate it, so I followed suit. It was delicious, sort of sweet and tart. I was on my third one when Obilio saw me and said, "Oye! No! Solo uno! Solo uno!"
I didn't know why until ten minutes later when I was so drunk I couldn't navigate.
I don't know what it was. It was a lot like a jobito (which smells and tastes exactly like fruit punch), but wasn't. The drunk was a lot like too much red wine while toking (also too much.) No after-effects and it didn't really interfere with anything but my sense of balance. It was a very nice sort of glow. I can picture eating a couple, then mellowing out to write music and play guitar. Like SanFran in 67-74. I was a guitarist/composer with people like Janis Joplin.


----------



## Schrody (Sep 17, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Ever seen that scene in Vacation where they stop in ESL for directions? While Clark's chatting with the 'gentlemen' -- they're jackin' the hubcaps and trim off the car. Maybe even the wheels, I can't recall.



That's supposed to be St. Louis? :shock:


----------



## Pluralized (Sep 17, 2014)

Schrody said:


> That's supposed to be St. Louis? :shock:







Yep - they're jackin' his hubcaps, matter'fact. See those headlights??!!


----------



## Schrody (Sep 18, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Yep - they're jackin' his hubcaps, matter'fact. See those headlights??!!



Yeah, I watched the film XD


----------



## MITCH (Sep 25, 2014)

I live in New York last 3 years. It is a beautiful city to live in the world. This city has many great places to live but too much expensive. New York attracts millions of people due to its tall buildings, crowded streets, Times Square, Broadway and Central Parks. Also very famous as tourism point of view.


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 3, 2014)

Downtown Kansas City, MO, as seen looking west atop Van Brunt Blvd.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 3, 2014)

View attachment 6609

Nice after-work bike ride through Braselton, GA.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 4, 2014)

The Watkins Glen State park here in Schuyler  County, 





Main Street In Montour Falls where I live


----------



## dither (Oct 4, 2014)

WOW!

What an amazing thread.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 4, 2014)

Plastic, I'm officially jealous.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 4, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Plastic, I'm officially jealous.




I thought you lived in a great place from your photos.  I just love the country and the ability to know all your neighbors.


I actually came to Montour Falls, Watkins Glen for my honeymoon 37 years ago, never having dreamed that I would some day live here.  If the leaves were not on the trees you would see my house just to the left of the bridge. We took a similar photo when we honeymooned here, when you could see the house in  the back round that we would someday own.   What are the chances of that?

 This is from standing on top of the bridge looking at my back yard after a storm.  The falls in front of the house are 110 feet tall and the ones in the back are 60 feet tall  the water is deep enough at the base of the falls where you can dive off the cliffs there into the water, behind the rock ledges that you see it opens right up, the first wall was the original waterfalls the collapse in one of the ice ages.  The geology classes from Cornell University used to come here on occasion for them to study as it is pretty unique







This is from behind the wall you see, right before jump


----------



## Mistique (Oct 4, 2014)

The city I live in is Leeuwarden (Friesland, Netherlands). Its a small city (with 100.000 people) with:



Our very own leaning tower, like Pisa. The designer decided that he wanted to build a bigger tower than the one in the neighbouring province Groningen. They didn't take into consideration that our ground is less solid than over there. Hence the tower leaned over and the build had to stop. It was never completed.


The Achmea towers, relatively new. Those red lights can be seen from great distance and whenever I see them I know I am home again.


A nice terrace to have a drink or a bite to eat next to the canal (Yes, Amsterdam is not the only city with canals).


One of the many parks; Rengerspark


The biggest park with its very own beach (regular and naked beach). During the day its breathtaking and such a wonderful place to relax. At night... well, lets just say that this is not a place you want to stick around after sunset.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 4, 2014)

(My home town, back in the day.)

I don't live near these places anymore, but I'm still there every day in my head


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

This is the park near where I live






And this is the nearby Baltimore skyline






And about a mile away lies Camden Yards where the Orioles will soon win the World Series







Note to Mistique: I really like your town pics :smile:


----------



## Mistique (Oct 4, 2014)

mrmustard615, thanks, very nice skyline you have there.


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

circle city, USA.....



home of the colts.....



my daughter and i at the indy 500 a couple years ago.....


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

Pretty nice Dale, been through there a couple times. We still forgive you for stealing the Colts :lol:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

*Let me tell you a story in the pictures about my town....*

St. Mark's church famous because of its unique roof






Central railway station






View from the Upper Town






Historically important Tower of Lotrščak (every day at noon there's a cannon shot and it's pretty loud, although they don't use real gunpowder or anything ) 






Here's a link if anyone's interested why is it important - click

Stone Gate - entrance






and inside 






and legend - click

Just a random street with an interesting name - Bloody Bridge






and the legend - click


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

*Part 2*

Park Maksimir, one of Zagreb's largest (total measuring above 1,005 acres (4.07 km2), larger than Central Park), and oldest (opened 1794 - older than Central Park) parks











Now here's something odd, tourist just LOVE to visit our cemetery (it's not the only one, just the most popular), so here it is:






You can't go through cemetery (I don't know is it true for the USA, I saw it on movie) by car, you'll have to park outside






It's pretty big, and so is the picture, so I'll put it in the link - click

Now, All Saints Day (November 1st) is a holiday here, and every, I mean every year there are people visiting the graves of the loved ones, and they always fill the path with candles - so much you can barely pass


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

*Part 3*

Another park of ours, Bundek, and both parks - Maksimir and Bundek are surrounded with the concrete jungle, something like Central Park











And I forgot to say that Zagreb is more than 900 years old, so there's a lot of interesting history and legends.

Hope you enjoyed the trip around my town :hi:


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

*Camparama in North GA mountains - 1 slightly adult-themed blueberry pancake photo .*

This is near where we do a big camping trip twice a year (spring/fall) with a bunch of friends (sometimes up to 20 have gone on the trip). It is wilderness area in Clayton, GA in the mountains - this particular picture is of the Chattooga River from a point where we hike on Bertram Trail. Next trip is 10/24 - yee haa!!






This is another hiking trail where we camp - Holcombe Falls - 






And of course we take our own entertainment:






And we eat like kings - (sorry, it is a randy group - so do not proceed unless you are over 18!!!) (pornographic blueberry pancakes):


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

Schrody said:


> You can't go through cemetery (I don't know is it true for the USA, I saw it on movie) by car, you'll have to park outside



Very nice pics Schrods.

You can drive through most of American cemeteries. Very few have outside parking that I've noticed.


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Very nice pics Schrods.
> 
> You can drive through most of American cemeteries. Very few have outside parking that I've noticed.



i've noticed people are just dying to get into those places.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

TKent said:


> This is near where we do a big camping trip twice a year (spring/fall) with a bunch of friends (sometimes up to 20 have gone on the trip). It is wilderness area in Clayton, GA in the mountains - this particular picture is of the Chattooga River from a point where we hike on Bertram Trail. Next trip is 10/24 - yee haa!!



Beautiful pics, TK, Just the kind of forest I like  New avatar, huh? Hope you saved some pancakes for me 



mrmustard615 said:


> Very nice pics Schrods.
> 
> You can drive through most of American cemeteries. Very few have outside parking that I've noticed.



Thanks mustard. Too bad for your drive through cemeteries, it would be more nicer with the trees 



dale said:


> i've noticed people are just dying to get into those places.



Oh, I just love your humor dale


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

These are from Atlanta, where I live (they call it HOTLANTA or ATL):

Skyline of ATL at night from Piedmont Park - The prominent building in the foreground is where I work - some locals call it the Batman Building 






The chattahoochee river where we walk the dogs:









This is the pro men's tennis tournament we have right slap in the middle of downtown Atlanta (BB&T Atlanta Open) every July: 






Atlanta Falcons vs. Saints at the Georgia Dome:






The world of Coca Cola in downtown Atlanta:






The crowd waiting for Iggy Azalea to play at the recent Midtown Music Festival in Piedmont Park (Piedmont is Atlanta's version of Central Park...LOL)


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

TKent said:


> Atlanta Falcons vs. Saints at the Georgia Dome:



So you changed your avatar too i see. :raindeer:

BTW, did the Saints win (hee hee) :smiley_simmons:


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

Haha, will definitely have some pancakes on hand if you come to the states. I can't think of a funner camparama than one that 'the schrodinger' attended!  And the new avatar is my cute little frenchie - it took about 200 pictures to get one where she was actually looking at us. Needless to say, she didn't like me doing this to her...and everyone will think I'm evil for putting my dogs through such things I'm sure.



Schrody said:


> Beautiful pics, TK, Just the kind of forest I like  New avatar, huh? Hope you saved some pancakes for me


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

And you also have a CDC (center or whatever) in Atlanta, so you're f***ed 

Nah, just kidding 

Although, The Walking Dead (comics, not the show) started in Atlanta... :shock:


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

I figure if bullwinkle isn't even safe, then I may as well change mine too   This was 4 years ago I think and they lost this by a field goal   BUT they won the first one against the saints this year!!


> So you changed your avatar too i see. :raindeer:
> 
> BTW, did the Saints win (hee hee) :smiley_simmons:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

TKent said:


> Haha, will definitely have some pancakes on hand if you come to the states. I can't think of a funner camparama than one that 'the schrodinger' attended!  And the new avatar is my cute little frenchie - it took about 200 pictures to get one where she was actually looking at us. Needless to say, she didn't like me doing this to her...and everyone will think I'm evil for putting my dogs through such things I'm sure.



Careful, I might just come  Ha ha

Nah, you're not evil, trust me, people do much worse things


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

TKent said:


> I figure if bullwinkle isn't even safe, then I may as well change mine too   This was 4 years ago I think and they lost this by a field goal   BUT they won the first one against the saints this year!!



 i really like atlanta. i think i got randomly shot at there, though. no joke. but i still like the town.


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

Yeah, actually, with ebola cases cropping up all over the US, your comment is not so far off the mark...a little scary   My sister-n-law worked in the small pox research at CDC for about 25 years before she retired.  

And yes, zombieland, Vampire Diaries, and a whole bunch of stuff films here. We have a growing movie/television industry due to huge tax breaks they get here.  My hubbie sold one of the zombieland crew a locking footlocker he had on craig's list that they used to store stuff during filming. (WOW what a claim to fame, right?? NOT).



Schrody said:


> And you also have a CDC (center or whatever) in Atlanta, so you're f***ed
> 
> Nah, just kidding
> 
> Although, The Walking Dead (comics, not the show) started in Atlanta... :shock:


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

Ouch, glad it didn't hit you. I was robbed/held at knife point once in downtown area about 30 years ago. (shouldn't have been there after dark back then...it is safer now).  



dale said:


> i really like atlanta. i think i got randomly shot at there, though. no joke. but i still like the town.


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

TKent said:


> Ouch, glad it didn't hit you. I was robbed/held at knife point once in downtown area about 30 years ago. (shouldn't have been there after dark back then...it is safer now).



 yeah. that was back in the early 90s. i was hitch-hiking back from daytona, and the guy dropped me off at the south atlanta city limit. i walked all the way thru that city. it was a long walk. and nobody would pick me up. and when i was walking, i heard the shot from a car and then i smelled the gunpowder. i guess it's possible it could have been a cherry bomb or something, but i know guns a little bit, and it sounded like a gun. oh well. they missed. ha ha


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

dale said:


> i really like atlanta. i think i got randomly shot at there, though. no joke. but i still like the town.



Jesus :shock: If I LOL this, you would thought I'm a terrible person. And you would be right :lol:



TKent said:


> Yeah, actually, with ebola cases cropping up all over the US, your comment is not so far off the mark...a little scary   My sister-n-law worked in the small pox research at CDC for about 25 years before she retired.
> 
> And yes, zombieland, Vampire Diaries, and a whole bunch of stuff films here. We have a growing movie/television industry due to huge tax breaks they get here.  My hubbie sold one of the zombieland crew a locking footlocker he had on craig's list that they used to store stuff during filming. (WOW what a claim to fame, right?? NOT).



Worst case scenario, Ebola doesn't work that way, so there would be no zombies. And I don't think we'll have a pandemic or something


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

My half-brother used to live in Atlanta and we visited him a couple times. Once to watch a Falcons game ironically enough. Nice city, except for that infamous Gold Club (My brother, cousin and their friends we're, well, let's just say a little girl crazy. I just happily stayed at the apartment). I did like Buckhead (I think that's what it is called) though.


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

And finally, these are shots of Asheville (my favorite city in the US) where we are building a home and will eventually retire:

These are all from our trip there in September.  Some of them are just random business signs from the downtown area because they are so cool. And a few gravestones of famous writers 






O'Henry's Grave:





Thomas Wolfe





Asheville Local Authors shelves at Malaprop's Bookstore:






And a bunch of random signs & street scenes from LAFF festival:



















The PUBCYCLE - open container laws do NOT apply


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

LOL - Buckhead is pretty cool but they tore down all the bars that made up the Buckhead strip and are replacing it with high end shopping... Just cut the heart right out of the area   I used to waitress at Good 'Ole Days in Buckhead.  

And I've been to Baltimore, LOVE that area. Ate lots of seafood (me with a big pile of crab legs and tiny bits of crab juice/parts in my hair/face/hands).  Also saw an INCREDIBLE concert on one of the Piers.  It was a motown concert with the Temptations and a few other bands. They pulled a girl up on the stage for 'My Girl' wow it was great 



mrmustard615 said:


> My half-brother used to live in Atlanta and we visited him a couple times. Once to watch a Falcons game ironically enough. Nice city, except for that infamous Gold Club (My brother, cousin and their friends we're, well, let's just say a little girl crazy. I just happily stayed at the apartment). I did like Buckhead (I think that's what it is called) though.


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

Holy cow, not exactly the best place to be dropped!!  I expect it was a gunshot!



dale said:


> yeah. that was back in the early 90s. i was hitch-hiking back from daytona, and the guy dropped me off at the south atlanta city limit. i walked all the way thru that city. it was a long walk. and nobody would pick me up. and when i was walking, i heard the shot from a car and then i smelled the gunpowder. i guess it's possible it could have been a cherry bomb or something, but i know guns a little bit, and it sounded like a gun. oh well. they missed. ha ha


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

If you make it to Atlanta (or Asheville), you let me know!!  You and your significant other will have a place to stay as my guest!!  That would be SO MUCH FUN!


Schrody said:


> Careful, I might just come  Ha ha
> 
> Nah, you're not evil, trust me, people do much worse things


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

TKent said:


> LOL - Buckhead is pretty cool but they tore down all the bars that made up the Buckhead strip and are replacing it with high end shopping... Just cut the heart right out of the area   I used to waitress at Good 'Ole Days in Buckhead.
> 
> And I've been to Baltimore, LOVE that area. Ate lots of seafood (me with a big pile of crab legs and tiny bits of crab juice/parts in my hair/face/hands).  Also saw an INCREDIBLE concert on one of the Piers.  It was a motown concert with the Temptations and a few other bands. They pulled a girl up on the stage for 'My Girl' wow it was great



Wow that sounds kind of sad. I really though Buckhead was neat with the club scene. It reminded me of Fells Point here in Baltimore. I guess we are just getting too old :lol:


----------



## PiP (Oct 4, 2014)

Great pics,  Schrody, I went to Zagreb in 1998. There was an arch near the convent where the nuns were selling candles and you could say a prayer. I lit a candle for peace...

TK, loved the autumn colours in the Camparama, North GA mountains.


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

Awww....Dale, that pic of you and your daughter is SOOOO sweet!!  Mine is 28 now - I miss those cuddly days BUT we also had an awesome trip together to NYC last weekend. She doesn't know it yet but she's going to get asked the BIG Q in October so it was sort of our last mother/daughter when she was just mine and not mine and her husbands..LOL!


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

Share some pics of Portugal!!  Closest I've been is Barcelona & Majorca. 



PiP said:


> Great pics,  Schrody, I went to Zagreb in 1998. There was an arch near the convent where the nuns were selling candles and you could say a prayer. I lit a candle for peace...
> 
> TK, loved the autumn colours in the Camparama, North GA mountains.


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

I just realized these had links!!  That is SOOO cool and such a great idea!  BTW, if I ever make it your way to Croatia, I will REQUIRE that you have coffee with me someplace LOL!!



Schrody said:


> St. Mark's church famous because of its unique roof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

TKent said:


> If you make it to Atlanta (or Asheville), you let me know!!  You and your significant other will have a place to stay as my guest!!  That would be SO MUCH FUN!



Thanks TK, but if we ever come to the US, our priorities will be San Francisco and New York  Although, now I'm thinking, I could use a free colonoscopy they so willingly share at your airports :lol:

If I'll ever be in the neighborhood, I'll let you know, same goes for you and other members if the path ever bring you/them here!  

Only bad thing is, you have to go to the hospital for the colonoscopy here :lol:

Just kidding, no hard feelings


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

TKent said:


> I just realized these had links!!  That is SOOO cool and such a great idea!  BTW, if I ever make it your way to Croatia, I will REQUIRE that you have coffee with me someplace LOL!!



LOL. Of course, it would be my pleasure, and maybe I could show you those places from the pictures


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Thanks TK, but if we ever come to the US, our priorities will be San Francisco and New York  Although, now I'm thinking, I could use a free colonoscopy they so willingly share at your airports :lol:
> 
> If I'll ever be in the neighborhood, I'll let you know, same goes for you and other members if the path ever bring you/them here!
> 
> ...



Hey, you could come to Baltimore. We're about 200 miles from New York and we are right next to Washington DC. Cranium Insanium lives near here too. :raindeer:


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Hey, you could come to Baltimore. We're about 200 miles from New York and we are right next to Washington DC. Cranium Insanium lives near here too. :raindeer:



 i need to travel there sometime in my life. it's edgar allan poe town.


----------



## TKent (Oct 4, 2014)

Uhhh... I'd say that is a good thing not a bad thing. Keep that stuff where it belongs, behind closed doors!



> Only bad thing is, you have to go to the hospital for the colonoscopy here :lol:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

dale said:


> i need to travel there sometime in my life. it's edgar allan poe town.




Well technically, he did die here and lived here in his last years. We actually had an Edgar Allan Poe club in my high school and every year they would schedule a field trip to his grave. In Baltimore if you don't read Poe, you don't know literature.


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Well technically, he did die here and lived here in his last years. We actually had an Edgar Allan Poe club in my high school and every year they would schedule a field trip to his grave. In Baltimore if you don't read Poe, you don't know literature.



well, in literary terms, i live in kurt vonnegut town. but it's gonna be dale hollin town in a couple decades.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

dale said:


> well, in literary terms, i live in kurt vonnegut town. but it's gonna be dale hollin town in a couple decades.



Pretty cool. No Cat No Cradle should be interested in this :lol:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

PiP said:


> Great pics,  Schrody, I went to Zagreb in 1998. There was an arch near the convent where the nuns were selling candles and you could say a prayer. I lit a candle for peace...
> 
> TK, loved the autumn colours in the Camparama, North GA mountains.



Cool. That's Stone Gate all right  Zagreb changed a lot since your last visit 



mrmustard615 said:


> Hey, you could come to Baltimore. We're about 200 miles from New York and we are right next to Washington DC. Cranium Insanium lives near here too. :raindeer:



Maybe, one day. I would sure like to make a trip across the US  If it's Poe's town, I'm comin'! 



TKent said:


> Uhhh... I'd say that is a good thing not a bad thing. Keep that stuff where it belongs, behind closed doors!



I was just kidding about your airport security  And no, I never had any of those


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Cool. That's Stone Gate all right  Zagreb changed a lot since your last visit
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True you get a free colon check at the airport but unfortunately the doctor will only tell you if you're drug free :devilish:

Yep we are Poe town, not to mention the home of John Waters and some other weirdos in history :abnormal:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> True you get a free colon check at the airport but unfortunately the doctor will only tell you if you're drug free :devilish:
> 
> Yep we are Poe town, not to mention the home of John Waters and some other weirdos in history :abnormal:



I didn't do drugs since the Woodstock 

Did Salvador Dali live in your town too? If not, why did you put his smiley? :-s


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

Schrody said:


> I didn't do drugs since the Woodstock
> 
> Did Salvador Dali live in your town too? If not, why did you put his smiley? :-s



No but Frank Zappa was born here range:


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> No but Frank Zappa was born here range:



We need a cool button


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

Schrody said:


> We need a cool button



You have to see the one Dither found in the 100 words thread. I can't find it on the smilies.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)

It's not a custom smile


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

Well that figures

I think I copied it


----------



## Schrody (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## dale (Oct 5, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Pretty nice Dale, been through there a couple times. We still forgive you for stealing the Colts :lol:



guess who plays today. ha ha


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 5, 2014)

dale said:


> guess who plays today. ha ha



I know, sorry to hear you guys are going to lose today :lol:


----------



## Ariel (Oct 5, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I thought you lived in a great place from your photos.  I just love the country and the ability to know all your neighbors.



It isn't a horrible place.  Kansas City is actually fairly green for a city of its size.  We have a lot of trees and very few skyscrapers.  One of the biggest problems is the extreme differences between the rich and poor.  We have one of the country's richest counties next to one of the poorest.  The line of demarkation is extreme and obvious.  It's almost literally "cross this street."


----------



## dale (Oct 5, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> I know, sorry to hear you guys are going to lose today :lol:



and THAT will have to go down as the sloppiest game of the year. both teams...sloppy, sloppy, sloppy.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 5, 2014)

dale said:


> and THAT will have to go down as the sloppiest game of the year. both teams...sloppy, sloppy, sloppy.




Okay so I was wrong, however the Orioles are still on the verge of the ALCS


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 5, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Okay so I was wrong, however the Orioles are still on the verge of the ALCS



Not if the Royals keep this up. We're kickin some ass.


----------



## Markovich (Oct 8, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> The Watkins Glen State park here in Schuyler  County,
> 
> Main Street In Montour Falls where I live



Is that place for real?


----------



## Markovich (Oct 8, 2014)

I live in Perth, Western Australia. This is perhaps one of the most remote places on Earth. 




The city from Kings Park:








Fremantle:








Fremantle:








Built in 1831, this is the first building ever built in Western Australia (it was a prison of course):








York (typical country town):








York:








Toodyay:








Northam:








Typical country road:








Esperance (typical beach) ok not really:








Esperance:








Esperance:


----------

